# 2012 troybilt snowblower broken choke control



## jquick53 (Sep 26, 2015)

Hello. I have a three year old troybilt 2410 that has a snapped off choke control knob i spoke to troybilt and they say i will need a new carb to make this repair. That's fine. however i can't remove the plastic cover to get to the carb because of the throttle lever. Has anyone ever done this one? Please help wife wants my head over this lol.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

you just need a new knob


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum jquick.
Here is a link to the service manual I "think" you need to help remove the covers from your engine.
If you post your engine numbers, someone here can help with finding the correct choke knob or carb that you may need.

http://service.mtdproducts.com/Training_Education/769_04015_01_Small_bore_horizontal.pdf


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

jquick53 said:


> Hello. I have a three year old troybilt 2410 that has a snapped off choke control knob i spoke to troybilt and they say i will need a new carb to make this repair. That's fine. however i can't remove the plastic cover to get to the carb because of the throttle lever. Has anyone ever done this one? Please help wife wants my head over this lol.


Why don't you snap a pic and show us the problem? :welcome:
I don't believe you need a new carb to make the repair. If you really do, that is one awful design.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

jquick
There are some good photos in the link Grunt posted. 
Grunt is awesome at providing references to folks here. What an asset it is to have him as a member. 
Both plastic knobs (choke and throttle) should pull straight out and off their metal linkage. Might need some pliers. Be firm, but at the same time be gentle.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jquick.

A picture and the model/serial numbers would go a long way.


I have a Troy and getting the knobs off does seem like there is something wrong. You just need to pull it off. Mine looks like the one in the photo.
They pull off hard.
Then you have a lot of stuff to remove to get the plastic cover off. I think some of the muffler and something over by the starter needs to get loose or removed. It seems it's a lot more trouble than it should be but it's not all that bad.


----------

